# Potential benefit of aminosalicylate therapy for treatment of irritable bowel syndro



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Look like impressive results!!!Mesalamine is a drug like Asacol rigth?Who has tried this???http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/547772


> quote: IBS can develop after an infectious gastroenteritis, and it has been hypothesized that some patients have persistent mild inflammation in the gastrointestinal tract that contributes to persistent symptoms. Thus, Aron and colleagues[36] investigated the efficacy of low-dose 5-aminosalicylates* in this setting. Patients with persistent IBS symptoms (satisfying Rome II criteria) who had failed to respond to standard therapy (including tegaserod and alosetron) were randomized to receive mesalamine,* balsalazide,* or olsalazine* at varying doses after a complete blood count and colonoscopy had ruled out organic disorders, including IBD. This study enrolled 93 patients who were followed for up to 42 months. Symptoms were followed prospectively; no placebo arm was included. The study author reported that complete relief of symptoms was achieved in 18 of 24 IBS patients with diarrhea who were treated with mesalamine, whereas 13 of 19 IBS patients with diarrhea had complete relief on balsalazide. *In addition, a large percentage of IBS patients with constipation noted complete relief of symptoms with mesalamine* (12/20) or balsalazide* (5/11).* These preliminary results are interesting and warrant further investigation, although these data are considerably limited due to the absence of a placebo arm and the lack of both serologic testing and a small bowel follow-through to evaluate for IBD.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anyone interested?I mean that seems a discovery better than anything else available.Not to mention it may help C.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The post is open on the IBD forum.THANKS!


----------

